# First Mother's Day Without Him



## TheOneWhoLeft (May 12, 2012)

So today was my first Mother's Day without my STBXH. I thought he might try to text to wish me a happy Mother's day....why I'm not sure....but he never did. When we were together he never got me a card or flowers or even wished me a HMD, so I don't know what I thought would change now that we've separated. He did text me tonight and asked if I had a good day, and I simply responded with, "yep." He then asked if I liked the gift our 4-year-old made me at school, and again I replied with, "yep." I could tell he was getting irritated with my short responses so he texted back, "I won't bother you anymore since I see you're still being a vindictive b*%+^." At that point I didn't respond. Not giving him the satisfaction.

Instead I'm sitting here snuggled up with a blanket, thinking over the wonderful day I had with my sweet little boy. I took him to The Avengers movie today and after it was over I asked him who his favorite Avenger was. His response? Spiderman. Lol. Awesome....since Spiderman wasn't even in the movie.  Beforehand I had gone out and got him a special t-shirt to wear to the movie that had the Hulk, Thor, Captain America, IronMan, and Spiderman on it though, so I think he just picked his favorite off of his special movie shirt. All in all we had a great day together. He of course had no clue that today was a special day, and that was okay. I got to do what all mommies should do on Mother's Day...spend the day enjoying the little soul who made me a mommy. 

Today is a good day. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

You handled it well, and had a good day anyhow.  This was my second Mother's Day since ex and I split, and I was irritated at how my kids told me he made them sign a card for his girlfriend. Puke. I wish my son would have made me a Mother's Day card, but I'll settle for the card my daughter made and the breakfast in bed and the day with my loves at the beach.


----------

